# My tanks!



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Here are all my tanks, including my quarantine tanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Wow those are some big quorintine tanks


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Beautiful tanks btw your plants look awesome and full, must be a old tank


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey Andrew,

Next time you're by I'll bring you down to the basement and show you the tanks. The QTs are 20 longs. As for the densely planted 150, she been running for about a year and 3 months or so.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

